# Christmas rocks-pretty and fun



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

:sm02:

Will be posting these every day until Christmas.

These pics are from Pinterest.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Did you paint these? Such talent, I'm envious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are really cute!!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Love 'em! :sm24:


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Fantastic ????


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aren't they wonderful? The nativity is my favourite, along with the sausage dog.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow!!! Really pretty!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Those are great!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

HaHaHa going to do the Mistletoes right now; thanks


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am thinking I can do these !
So cute


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They're great. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love all of these!!!! Thanks for posting. I wish I had an artistic talent.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Cute!!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Cute ????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They're cute.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Lovely,


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Great Job! I especially like the mistletoes!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All are so creative and attractive looking ..I love the Nativity ones..


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

I especially like the nativity scene


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute ideas


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

These are gorgeous. I love them all.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

L-O-V-E!!!! the red with snowflakes! Reminds me of Pysanky eggs I made one year. Nice job.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Loved them all!


----------



## shosh (Sep 18, 2017)

Very cute


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Those are adorable. They would make different paper weights for ones desk in the office.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Very well done, love The nativity scene.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Pretty! Did you do all of those? Amazing! What kind of pen is that?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How fun! Wish I could draw like that.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

thomsonact said:


> Pretty! Did you do all of those? Amazing! What kind of pen is that?


Those aren't mine but I have painted some in the past and I experimented with paint pens and nail polish. They worked very well.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

These are fun--I once painted on stones from Lake Superior many moons ago. Lovem, thanks for sharing--Pininterest is endless....


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> These are fun--I once painted on stones from Lake Superior many moons ago. Lovem, thanks for sharing--Pininterest is endless....


I get caught on Pinterest everytime. Looking for funnies last night, I ended getting off Pinterest at 3 AM.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are great I was just on Pinterest looking at these....


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, my gosh! One is lovelier than the other. Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas! jberg


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Chezl said:


> :sm02:
> 
> Will be posting these every day until Christmas.
> 
> These pics are from Pinterest.


Those are so cute!!!!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Those are all wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

They are spectacular....So well painted.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Positively Wonderful!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chezl said:


> :sm02:
> 
> Will be posting these every day until Christmas.
> 
> These pics are from Pinterest.


*******************
Shirley here: 
May I tell you a story about painted rocks chezl?

We were camping on Beverly beach on the oregon coast a the year the Loonie (goldlooking coin) took the place of $1.00 Canadian paper money years ago and I took my acrylic paints and some blank cards to paint. The first day we were walking along the beach and noticed the wonderful round or oval, BLACK rocks. Perfectly smooth and really interesting. We also noticed people watching the ground closely while they were walking the Beach (found out later they were looking of stones for jewellry. I can't remember what gem it was that ws found on that beach but it was an important one.(agate???) . I will have to look it up.

Anyway I convinced Pat that I wanted to paint some rocks so we took a big bagful back to the fifthwheel. (he is used to me asking him to do weird stuff like that). We were there a week and I painted scenes on every rock. We did 54 in total about the size of small bowls, although there were lots of slightly larger or smaller oblong rocks. I put them in a bag and we were going to take them home to put around our firepit. Pat had brought about $70in the new coins to have for gifts or to spend. He still had 57.00 Cdn. in these shiny gold (not really gold but they looked like gold) so he got the bright idea of leaving my stones and some loonies on the beach before we took off.

There we were at dusk putting painted rocks among the rocks where people searched and also the coins.

We kept la few painted rocks and 44 were put in with the other black rocks along the beach with the others with only a couple showing. We left the next morning and we often wonder if someone has a rock somewhere on a coffee table with my painting on it. I did a lot of the Canadian rockies, and prairie scenes but was leery of putting our phone number on them.

I still wonder. I am sure it didn't take long for them to be found as the beach was full of people trying to find rocks and the gems. I wonder what they thought! grin

A good memory for both of us. I have often wondered if someone I met on KP was there and found one!

Sorry for the interruption, Chezl!


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> *******************
> Shirley here:
> May I tell you a story about painted rocks chezl?
> 
> ...


Shirley, that is a great story and a great memory!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *******************
> Shirley here:
> May I tell you a story about painted rocks chezl?
> 
> ...


I certainly do not consider it an interruption and even it was, I certainly wouldn't mind Shirley.

That is a beautiful story and I wish I could've seen some of those rocks, do you have any left to show? Imagine finding one of them and wondering where it came from and then looking for more. Pity you didn't put your first initial and surname on the back so if someone was really curious, they could maybe have tracked you down especially now with the internet making that so much easier.


----------

